
Richard Stallman's Glossary - jordigh
https://www.stallman.org/glossary.html
======
jcvernaleo
If past hn links to stallman.org are any indication I expect to see complaints
(probably legit ones even) about my html on that page within 5 minutes of this
posting :)

~~~
Nadya
Links should have a different colored :hover state (accessibility concerns)
and there is a typo for the font-size of the `vol` class. Not sure if you're
in charge of the CSS as well. :)

    
    
        .vol {
             margin-left: 5%;
             font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
             font-size=2.5em; // = should be :
        }

~~~
jcvernaleo
I didn't write too much of the css, but I do still take care of it. Not idea
how that = instead of : slipped in. Even I'm not normally that bad with css
(and emacs syntax highlighting even makes it clear that what was there was
wrong). So I fixed that bit.

I agree about the :hover state for accessibility but since that touches the
entire site (or at least should) and we already have some :hover stuff on the
certain elements it requires a little thought/experimenting (more than I have
time for this afternoon anyway).

------
joaomacp
1337 terms m8

------
notliketherest
Richard Stallman is a senile old man.

~~~
ivcha
He is not. And don't forget that he deserves much more respect, partly due to
his contributions to the software practice, free software, and freedom in
general.

------
chasing
Is it 2007?

Edit: Oh, nevermind. There are a couple dopey Trump digs towards the bottom.

